# Bedroom Circuts and home rewire



## ISUzj (Oct 20, 2010)

So, after the electrican came and replaced my old 100amp pushmatic box with 12 breakers, with a 20 space box (wish it was 30) I am told/ knew that the wiring in my house (1939) was done completey funny, pretty much each room is on its own circut. including the kitchen..YIKES!!!! 

My First question, probrably to be followed by many is, I have 2 bedrooms on the one end of the house, can I set it up so each bedroom is on a 15 amp breaker? or so the ligthts from both are on one and the outlets are on another?

I am trying to condense the wiring and figured that these rooms would be a good place to start. Finishing at the kitchen, becasue that is were I will need 5 spaces in the breaker bok.... man that is going to be a ton of wire.... 

on a side note, I have heard 2 things, bathroom can be on one 20 amp breaker with the GFCI the first receptacle, and that the bath needs 2 breakers... I have 1 GFCI and a vanity light, and a 70 CFM fan thats it... which Direction should I go with it?


----------



## JoeD (Oct 20, 2010)

Either way for the bedrooms is fine. They need to be AFCI including the smokes.

Bathroom can have everything on one 20 amp breaker. ONLY the bathroom can be on that breaker.


----------



## ISUzj (Oct 20, 2010)

JoeD said:


> Either way for the bedrooms is fine. They need to be AFCI including the smokes.
> 
> Bathroom can have everything on one 20 amp breaker. ONLY the bathroom can be on that breaker.



that is all really good news thanks. I am going to run a wire from the basment, do I split it and go one to the outlet and one to the switch? or run the outlet in line with the switch so everything goes through the GFCI?

I guess now I need to figure out how I am rewiring the rooms... I think that I am going to try and rewire the lights with some 14-2 and see once what it takes to redo the outlets; I really am afraid that the wire is through the studs, is there any good way to feed wire without tearing the walls apart?  

I have a Fish tape, but if they go laterally thorugh the studs. I suppose I am SOL and will ahve to figure somthing out.

Thanks!


----------

